# Started my own martial art!



## Infinite

I The Trancended Grand Master Infinite have decided that I shall give you the unworthy access to my most prised martial art!

Known only as, "Whomp All Arrogant Arses" or WAAA! for short.

This *IS* the most deadly art in the world. 
This *IS *the most secretive art in the world!

All new members start off as the rank:

RIF or Really Ignorant Fool
SIF or Somewhat Ignorant Fool
EF or Easily Fooled
BMS or Believes my Story
HLS or Hooked Line and Sinker
BM or Bad Motha 
RBM or Really Bad Motha
BB or Black Belt
GM or Grand Master
GGM or Great Grand Master
GGMM or Good Golly Miss Molly

Too join you must simply state you wish to join. When we have 10 people the first 5 will be moved up a rank! so forth and so on.

You must all claim to be great and that I am the greatest. You must all fall down if I seem to indicate I would be doing something bad to you.

When a higher rank WAA member looks threatning all below that rank should fall down in lots of pain.

We shall not charge for WAA is free to all who wish to join.

Anyone who actually gets into a physical contest using WAA will ultimately be mocked and cast out for you must not have been born to WAA. 

WAA people are not made they are born you are either a WAA person or not!

All WAA members must claim to have special forces training have killed many people but don't want to discuss it and are afraid the government is tracking them.

Taking applicationss!

Trancended Gran Master Infinite of the school of WAA!


----------



## Drac

I wanna join...I wanna join...


----------



## bydand

I'd join, but hope I don't have to provide an e-mail address because "THEY" can find me then...  <wink, wink><nudge, nudge>  you know of whom I speak.


----------



## Infinite

I welcome you both to the WAA family.

Remember you may now claim you are part of the mighty WAA and all before you will tremble! Those who do not are not aware of our greatness and we hide our greatness from those not worthy to know!

Soon our numbers will grow and we may have austrialian television commercials expounding on our mighty selves.

We are a secret orginization with secrets (top that Ashad Kim!)

--Infy


----------



## Drac

Infinite said:


> I welcome you both to the WAA family.
> 
> Remember you may now claim you are part of the mighty WAA and all before you will tremble! Those who do not are not aware of our greatness and we hide our greatness from those not worthy to know!
> 
> Soon our numbers will grow and we may have austrialian television commercials expounding on our mighty selves.
> 
> We are a secret orginization with secrets (top that Ashad Kim!)
> 
> --Infy


 
I sit here waiting for by black belt certificate to arrive...You do issue certificates don't you???


----------



## bydand

Do we get cool "warrior names" and do we have to go on a warrior quest to Wal-Mart on a Saturday afternoon to be elegible for one?  Inquiring minds want to know.  (Can we bring our swords if we do?)

WooHoo Drac, we'll be in the first level to achive ggmm when it comes to that time.


----------



## CoryKS

I'll join if I can be a whinja.


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> WooHoo Drac, we'll be in the first level to achive ggmm when it comes to that time.


 
Now how cool will that be...


----------



## Infinite

We are up to three! Soon well in seven more you three will advance and become more powerful!

--Infy 
Sadly I don't get the GGMM title


----------



## Empty Hands

Are you t00 d3@d!y to spar?


----------



## Infinite

Empty Hands said:


> Are you t00 d3@d!y to spar?


 
I am FAR FAR t00 d3@d!y to spar .. I am in fact l33t or @b3r l33t.

--Infy


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Can I be a part of you club?  I've never gotten in on the ground floor of anything before.


----------



## Kacey

Oooh, oooh, me - you need a token female so you can claim your art works for both genders - so I should get promoted faster, so I can be your figurehead!  Please, please!!!


----------



## Arizona Angel

oh, I have always wanted to cross-train.  Can I join?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

I think I could be an RIF at least my wife thinks so! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :rofl:
Now that thur is funny.  At least to me!


----------



## Ronin Moose

Drac said:


> I sit here waiting for by black belt certificate to arrive...You do issue certificates don't you???


 
I heard he hired the "Chief" to handle marketing and mailing.

-Garry


----------



## Carol

Oh me too me too!  I want tp make evr1 pwn3d with teh deadlies!!!


----------



## CoryKS

There should be a CJ rank for the Compulsive Joiners among us.


----------



## terryl965

Well you have to sign me up every art needs a Post whore person so they can talk about all the great things we do in traing like drink beer and eat chips and hot sauce and icecream on saturday training times so please let me join I REALLY NEEDS THIS MY EGO HAS NOT BEEN THE SAME SINCE M.A.M.A. TOOK AWAY MY CERTIFICATES


----------



## jdinca

I'm in! All the other ventures I've gotten in on the ground floor have gone so well...


----------



## donna

Can I join  pretty please. I will be your Australian spokesperson, and add to your band of women warriors!!


----------



## Infinite

You are all now members!

Rankings are as follows so far!

Newly ranked EF's!
Drac
bydand
CorkyKS
fnortfurfoot
kacey

Newly Ranked SIF's
arizona angel
ronin moose
Carol Kaur
terryl965
jdinca

New lowly RIF's
donna

Welcome and congrats on the new ranks!

--Infy


----------



## LuzRD

i want in, how much does it cost to start out at RBM??


----------



## Infinite

LuzRD said:


> i want in, how much does it cost to start out at RBM??


 
Time... your in but everyone starts at the bottom this isn't one of those pay for black belt certification programs! You have to earn it by working diligently and occasionally refering people to this thread!

--Infy


----------



## bluemtn

***JUMPING UP AND DOWN, HAND RAISED***  Ooh, ooh!!!  I wanna join, infinite!  The baddest of the bad!


----------



## Blindside

Do you cross-rank???  I mean I've got alot of belts, I've got my blue from kajukenbo and my orange from Isshin-ryu, heck I've got white belts in Goju and BJJ and Judo.  Thats like five right there, I'm not even going to mention all the other ones I dabbled in, so thats gotta be good right?

Lamont


----------



## Infinite

Blindside said:


> Do you cross-rank??? I mean I've got alot of belts, I've got my blue from kajukenbo and my orange from Isshin-ryu, heck I've got white belts in Goju and BJJ and Judo. Thats like five right there, I'm not even going to mention all the other ones I dabbled in, so thats gotta be good right?
> 
> Lamont


 
Bah what you learn outside WAA is not worthy of being moved into WAA we are complete and we are great.

--Infy


----------



## terryl965

Infinite said:


> Bah what you learn outside WAA is not worthy of being moved into WAA we are complete and we are great.
> 
> --Infy


 

This is why I joined we are for real


----------



## Xue Sheng

I got these down already

RIF or Really Ignorant Fool
SIF or Somewhat Ignorant Fool
EF or Easily Fooled
BMS or Believes my Story
HLS or Hooked Line and Sinker

And as much as I really want to join I am not sure I can. It may interfere with my plans for world domination using the vast and evil powers of Xuefu


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> And as much as I really want to join I am not sure I can. It may interfere with my plans for world domination using the vast and evil powers of Xuefu


 
I hear they have* TREES* in the back of the HQ...


----------



## Blindside

Infinite said:


> Bah what you learn outside WAA is not worthy of being moved into WAA we are complete and we are great.
> 
> --Infy


 
Well...... well...... You guys suck then!!!  I'll be back after I contact the World of Pudgy Soke Association and become a grandmaster, you'll see whose got a bigger belt then!!!!


----------



## Drac

Blindside said:


> Well...... well...... You guys suck then!!! I'll be back after I contact the World of Pudgy Soke Association and become a grandmaster, you'll see whose got a bigger belt then!!!!


 
Another fool and his money soon part company...


----------



## Touch Of Death

I refuse to join an organization that would have me as a member.
Sean


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> I want tp make evr1 pwn3d with teh deadlies!!!


 
Please Carol m'dear, TYPE ENGLISH....


----------



## Drac

Touch Of Death said:


> I refuse to join an organization that would have me as a member.
> Sean


 
LOL..


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Please Carol m'dear, TYPE ENGLISH....



Ehhh...it's stupid Teen Speak for "I wanna kick *** and take names"


----------



## Carol

Blindside said:


> Well...... well...... You guys suck then!!!  I'll be back after I contact the World of Pudgy Soke Association and become a grandmaster, you'll see whose got a bigger belt then!!!!




Yes, I imagine that pudgy sokes need a bigger belt than not-so-pudgy sokes.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Ehhh...it's stupid Teen Speak for "I wanna kick *** and take names"


 
Thank you my lovely..


----------



## Infinite

Drac apparently is bored tonight... not enough blood out there I see.

It is ok Drac soon we will have many members and then we shall bleed people for you! In our mightyness and through learning the simple techniques of ambush the unsuspecting you shall feed well my friend.

I fear not any pudgy masters! I shall now lay down my 100,000 challange. I shall defeat anyone for this money.

The rules are, 

1) You give me half up front and half when I arrive too kill you.
2) You will releave me of all responsibilities of your all too soon untimely demise.
3) You shall not confront me for WAA confronts you! Therefore you will go home and at some time in the future I will kill you
4) No weapons! Except for mine of course.
5) No protective gear! Except for mine of course.
6) WAA weapons may include, Poison, Swords, Knives, Blunt Objects, Cars, Trains, Jets, Smart Bombs, Nuclear Devices, and guns.
7) This challange takes place somewhere there is no extradition perferably with access to a nice black market for aformentioned weaponery.

As for Xue... you may join my son I do not wish to dominate the world and you may use the mighty waa training to defeat your enimies!

Oh and of course we have nice looking trees out back. The one on the left thinks your cute and is willing to wear lengerie.

All bow before me!
Transended Grand Master Infinite


----------



## LuzRD

Infinite said:


> 6) WAA weapons may include, Poison, Swords, Knives, Blunt Objects, Cars, Trains, Jets, Smart Bombs, Nuclear Devices, and guns.



WHAT?!?!? pointed sticks arent allowed??


----------



## Drac

Infinite said:


> Oh and of course we have nice looking trees out back. The one on the left thinks your cute and is willing to wear lengerie.
> 
> All bow before me!
> Transended Grand Master Infinite


 
*Arugghhh!!! *Another visual I didn't need....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Infinite said:


> As for Xue... you may join my son I do not wish to dominate the world and you may use the mighty waa training to defeat your enimies!
> 
> Oh and of course we have nice looking trees out back. The one on the left thinks your cute and is willing to wear lengerie.
> Infinite


 

You have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple.... oh wait, no you didn't..... and I'm not from Shaolin...... never mind

However I cannot condone the dressing up of trees..... thats just wrong.... beating them is ok...... dressing them up..... however cute you may feel they are..... is just WRONG!!!..... except at Christmas......


----------



## Drac

Are you gonna do seminars oh my Transended Grand Master to give the unwashed,uneducated multitudes a taste of true MA???


----------



## dragonswordkata

If I join, What is the uniform we have to wear? If this is an El' natural club, modesty and a beer belly force me to decline :drinkbeer


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> You have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple.... oh wait, no you didn't..... and I'm not from Shaolin...... never mind
> 
> However I cannot condone the dressing up of trees..... thats just wrong.... beating them is ok...... dressing them up..... however cute you may feel they are..... is just WRONG!!!..... except at Christmas......


 
*LOL x100....*Aruggghhh* MORE* visuals...*I'm gonna have nightmares...*


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> *LOL x100....*Aruggghhh* MORE* visuals...*I'm gonna have nightmares...*




*said in soothing voice*

Easy Drac...easy...no nightmares for you Drac...easy....


----------



## CoryKS

Infinite said:


> Oh and of course we have nice looking trees out back.


 
Not too expensive, I trust?


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> *said in soothing voice*
> 
> Easy Drac...easy...no nightmares for you Drac...easy....


 
Thanks m'dear..The horror,the horror trees in frilly Christmas dresses and elf costumes...


----------



## Carol

Drac said:


> Thanks m'dear..The horror,the horror trees in frilly Christmas dresses and elf costumes...



Push it out of your mind, darlin...push it out of your mind...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Thanks m'dear..The horror,the horror trees in frilly Christmas dresses and elf costumes...


 
I was talking about decorations.... not frilly Christmas dresses and elf costumes..... That's just WRONG!!!!

So it was YOU who has insulted my family and the Shaolin temple.... oh wait...no... never mind.... I really got to stop watching Enter the Dragon as a training supplement


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Push it out of your mind, darlin...push it out of your mind...


 
I will...Wait till I tell my therapist about this...


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> I was talking about decorations.... not frilly Christmas dresses and elf costumes..... That's just WRONG!!!!
> 
> So it was YOU who has insulted my family and the Shaolin temple.... oh wait...no... never mind.... I really got to stop watching Enter the Dragon as a training supplement


 
LOL..LOL...LOL...LOL...Yes, stop watching Enter the Dragon this "You have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple" is getting tedious....The visuals of post #39 are STILL with me...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> LOL..LOL...LOL...LOL...Yes, stop watching Enter the Dragon this "You have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple" is getting tedious....The visuals of post #39 are STILL with me...


 
I suggest tree beating as therapy

Don't think- feel! It is like a finger pointing away to the tree. Don't focus on the finger or you will miss all the heavenly glory


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> I suggest tree beating as therapy


 
It has gotta be cheaper that the other...


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> Don't think- feel! It is like a finger pointing away to the tree. Don't focus on the finger or you will miss all the heavenly glory



Careful, you guys are starting to sound a little too excited...


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Careful, you guys are starting to sound a little too excited...


 
Trees DO NOT get me excited...


----------



## bluemtn

I'm a little discouraged. Infy didn't say I could join :wah:


----------



## Carol

tkdgirl said:


> I'm a little discouraged. Infy didn't say I could join :wah:



How DARE he!!

MUTINY I say.  Maybe I should start MY OWN system.  I could be my own Soke and name TKDGirl as my Grandmaster.

Well...come to think of it, I'd rather start my own religion.  More tax advantages. 

OK, Infy, whassa deal here????


----------



## Gary Crawford

Can I join? Can you teach me something superior to my run-fu tech's?


----------



## Carol

Gary Crawford said:


> Can I join? Can you teach me something superior to my run-fu tech's?



You bet!  Infy will get us going from run-fu to Nike-jutsu in no time at all :rofl:  Right Infy?


----------



## Gary Crawford

Cool!!!!!


----------



## Kacey

Hey - what gear do I need?  Or do I just send you money and look at pictures of my wonderful new equipment?   Because then I wouldn't have to carry it around - that'd be so great!


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:


> Hey - what gear do I need?  Or do I just send you money and look at pictures of my wonderful new equipment?   Because then I wouldn't have to carry it around - that'd be so great!



I dunno Kacey, you going to join Gary and I for the Nike-Jutsu class?  I'm guessing a good pair of shoes and a tracksuit and we're good to go


----------



## Gary Crawford

Can I wear my yellow Bruce Lee track suit?


----------



## Carol

Gary Crawford said:


> Can I wear my yellow Bruce Lee track suit?



You bet.  And if anyone's got issues with that...I got yer back.


----------



## Kacey

Carol Kaur said:


> I dunno Kacey, you going to join Gary and I for the Nike-Jutsu class?  I'm guessing a good pair of shoes and a tracksuit and we're good to go



Well... is it is a _real_ MA if you don't have to shell out umpteen dollars for equipment?  I don't know... might be a scam...


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:


> Well... is it is a _real_ MA if you don't have to shell out umpteen dollars for equipment?  I don't know... might be a scam...



Depends on where you buy your shoes and your track suit


----------



## Drac

Where has our Transended Grandmaster Infy gone..Has he bailed already???BUT  I never got my certificate, whine whine snivel...


----------



## CoryKS

Drac said:


> Where has our Transended Grandmaster Infy gone..Has he bailed already???BUT I never got my certificate, whine whine snivel...


 
Well, if Infy is gone, it's up to us to interpret the sacred texts of waa so that we may live our lives the way he would want us too.

For starters, Infy wanted me in charge.  I think I heard him mention it once or twice.  And he wants you all to start sending me money.  For the good of waa, of course.  And ladies?  You need to start covering your hair.  It makes me feel kinda funny, and Infy wouldn't like that.

Next, we need to get the recruitments up, people!  Sell, sell, sell!  I can't run this thing as an EF, so the faster you all can get me up to GGMM, the sooner I can declare myself SDGGMMANL (Super Duper Good Golly Miss Molly, Ain't No Lie).  Believe me, you are going to love the belt for this - I spent like a whole week designing the edging.


----------



## kosho

I'm In  love the art so far. and the students you have  are fun to be around... please take my under your great control
 LOL kosho


----------



## Drac

CoryKS said:


> Well, if Infy is gone, it's up to us to interpret the sacred texts of waa so that we may live our lives the way he would want us too


 
First we must make certain the TGM has moved on...



			
				CorkyKS said:
			
		

> For starters, Infy wanted me in charge. I think I heard him mention it once or twice


 
Was he sober???



			
				CorkyKS said:
			
		

> And he wants you all to start sending me money


 
Well that answers my last question!!!




			
				CorkyKS said:
			
		

> And ladies? You need to start covering your hair. It makes me feel kinda funny


\

Like when you use to climb the ropes in gym class??


----------



## CoryKS

Hmmm... It seems I forgot the part about purging all other party leaders.  C'mere, Drac...


----------



## Drac

CoryKS said:


> Hmmm... It seems I forgot the part about purging all other party leaders. C'mere, Drac...


 
Mortal scum... YOU dare challenge the Prince of Darkness..YOU come here..I need a new man servant to procure young female victims..My last ghoul became a lawyer...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Mortal scum... YOU dare challenge the Prince of Darkness..YOU come here..I need a new man servant to procure young female victims..My last ghoul became a lawyer...


 
I got your back Drac, if he comes at you with a tree I can handle it.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> I got your back Drac, if he comes at you with a tree I can handle it.


 
Thanks Xue..Trees are wood and wood make stakes and stakes give me heatburn.....


----------



## CoryKS

Drac said:


> Mortal scum... YOU dare challenge the Prince of Darkness..YOU come here..I need a new man servant to procure young female victims..My last ghoul became a lawyer...


 
Jihad!  Jihad on you!


----------



## Xue Sheng

CoryKS said:


> Jihad! Jihad on you!


 
Based on your Icon I feel that I should warn you that a master of Xuefu neither fears the knights who say nee or the knights who formally said nee that now say "Ecky Ecky Ecky ptang whoopong nee-yow!.... oh and I still got Drac's back not that Nosferatu needs any help mind you... but I ain't procuring young female victims...sorry Drac.... I stop at trees

And I must go before I start quoting Bruce Lee again....."Never take your eyes off your opponent... even when you bow".... DAMN.... to late...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Thanks Xue..Trees are wood and wood make stakes and stakes give me heatburn.....


 
Fear not, I will also bring Pepto-Bismol.. Ooohh wait. Now I get it not to worry I will handle all trees, wood and wood byproducts


----------



## CoryKS

Xue Sheng said:


> Based on your Icon I feel that I should warn you that a master of Xuefu neither fears the knights who say nee or the knights who formally said nee that now say "Ecky Ecky Ecky ptang whoopong nee-yow!.... oh and I still got Drac's back not that Nosferatu needs any help mind you... but I ain't procuring young female victims...sorry Drac.... I stop at trees
> 
> And I must go before I start quoting Bruce Lee again....."Never take your eyes off your opponent... even when you bow".... DAMN.... to late...


 
We'll see about that!  Have at you!  Nee!   Nee!


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> And I must go before I start quoting Bruce Lee again....."Never take your eyes off your opponent... even when you bow".... DAMN.... to late...


 
At least you got over that "Insulting my family and bringing shame to the Shaolin Temple" shtick...


----------



## Drac

CoryKS said:


> Jihad! Jihad on you!


 
I got your Jihad...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> At least you got over that "Insulting my family and bringing shame to the Shaolin Temple" shtick...


 
Yes and remember when it comes to wood and wood byproducts I'm there for you.

And Boards don't hit back...DAMN... I did it again




CoryKS said:


> We'll see about that! Have at you! Nee! Nee!


 
Nope not even going to bring you a shrubbery I Might beat one up for you but I refuse to bring you one


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Yes and remember when it comes to wood and wood byproducts I'm there for you.And Boards don't hit back...DAMN... I did it again


 
You might need to watch some skin flicks..You are way too immersed in the Kung-Fu movies...


----------



## Flatlander

You guys need to focus.  Obviously, the most important aspect of this new, and obviously deadly art is marketing.  You're going to need videos.  A library of videos.  I suggest reallocating all funds meant for a dojo and equipment to getting a website up, and producing some videos.  Also, I'd suggest some discussion board spamming.  Get the website addy out there to the public.  You need to increase the revenues before the GGMM can finance the upcoming seminar circuit.


----------



## Drac

Flatlander said:


> You guys need to focus. Obviously, the most important aspect of this new, and obviously deadly art is marketing. You're going to need videos. A library of videos. I suggest reallocating all funds meant for a dojo and equipment to getting a website up, and producing some videos. Also, I'd suggest some discussion board spamming. Get the website addy out there to the public. You need to increase the revenues before the GGMM can finance the upcoming seminar circuit.


 
Yes, yes to Obi-Wan we should listen..Sorry flashback...Good suggestions Flatlander but we must wait to see if our TGM reappears or it is confirmed that has been taken my aliens for their petting zoo...


----------



## terryl965

Ok I have been training in this new Art for a week now is it time to test yet, oh Grand Master of all that is pure deadly


----------



## bluemtn

Carol Kaur said:


> How DARE he!!
> OK, Infy, whassa deal here????


 
I'm still waiting on the all clear from Infy...

Maybe I should start my own if he denies me?


----------



## jdinca

BTW, if I'm not a ggmm by summer, I'm out of this ponzi scheme...


----------



## zDom

Drac said:


> You might need to watch some skin flicks..You are way too immersed in the Kung-Fu movies...



Very similar genres. Plot really isn't that important in either one as long as the action is good enough


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> You might need to watch some skin flicks..You are way too immersed in the Kung-Fu movies...


 
hmmm but then I may start quoting those and there again we are back to

THAT'S JUST WRONG!!!!​ 
I suppose I could watch on bak as a training supplement in the Thai language version then I might quote it but I wouldn't have a clue as to what I was saying.


----------



## MBuzzy

Ok....so who do I have to suck up to now to get in?

I really like the idea of just looking at someone and having them fall down in pain!


----------



## Drac

MBuzzy said:


> Ok....so who do I have to suck up to now to get in?


 
If our Transended Grandmaster Infy doesn't reappear I believe CorkyKS will assume his mantle...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> If our Transended Grandmaster Infy doesn't reappear I believe CorkyKS will assume his mantle...


 
I am beginning to believe that CorkyKS may have done something to your beloved Transcended Grandmaster Infy... which means of course if he has I get to start quoting enter the dragon again.

I'm not a member yet, still haven't decided. so he is not yet my beloved Transcended Grandmaster Infy..... currently for me he is just an excuse to quote enter the dragon ad nauseam


----------



## Drac

Nauseam is right...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Nauseam is right...


 
(hangs head)

ok I'll stop


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> (hangs head)
> 
> ok I'll stop


 
You go back to *"Enter The Dragon"* and I'll start quoting lines from *"Kung-Fu"...*


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> You go back to *"Enter The Dragon"* and I'll start quoting lines from *"Kung-Fu"...*


 
I will not go back to Enter the dragon because

"If a man dwells on the past, then he robs the present. But if a man ignores the past, he may rob the future. The seeds of our destiny are nurtured by the roots of our past."

That was my favorite show waaaaaaay back when I started Jujitsu.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> You really should not have brough that up
> 
> "If a man dwells on the past, then he robs the present. But if a man ignores the past, he may rob the future. The seeds of our destiny are nurtured by the roots of our past."
> 
> That was my favorite show waaaaaaay back when I started Jujitsu


 
Damn!!!! You're good*..."Old man, How is it you hear these things? Young man,How is it that yod u do not?"*


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Damn!!!! You're good*..."Old man, How is it you hear these things? Young man,How is it that yod u do not?"*


 
Quickly as you can, snatch the pebble from my hand. 

When you can take the pebble from my hand, it will be time for you to leave. 


Time for you to leave

Night, got to go


----------



## Drac

"Remember a wise man walks with his head bowed , humble as the dust"..


----------



## wade

I'm just curious so no offense is meant, ok? Does the wise man get bopped up side the head a lot for not paying attention?


----------



## Shaderon

I want to join!  ME ME ME ME, the only thing is I can sense a rift in leadership here, I mean, Grandmaster Infy is missing, although I reckon he's probably just sitting back and watching  his subjects to see who is loyal

*gets down on knees and bows*  All hail Grandmaster Infy.

If there IS a rift, and the art splits into two through arguments, which side is best to join?   the tree lovers or the tree haters?

And do we have a logo?   I want a nice training suit with a logo on.


----------



## Drac

wade said:


> I'm just curious so no offense is meant, ok? Does the wise man get bopped up side the head a lot for not paying attention?


 
Probably wade...


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> I want to join! ME ME ME ME, the only thing is I can sense a rift in leadership here, I mean, Grandmaster Infy is missing, although I reckon he's probably just sitting back and watching his subjects to see who is loyal
> 
> *gets down on knees and bows* All hail Grandmaster Infy.
> 
> If there IS a rift, and the art splits into two through arguments, which side is best to join? the tree lovers or the tree haters?
> 
> And do we have a logo? I want a nice training suit with a logo on.


 
These question are BEYOND my answering..We must wait for the return of Grandmaster Infy..He is all knowing and all wise...


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> These question are BEYOND my answering..We must wait for the return of Grandmaster Infy..He is all knowing and all wise...


 

There speaks a loyal subject!   I'm in the tree haters!  A small amount of propaganda is enough for me, I'm shallow and can be swayed easily by a man in authority.


----------



## MBuzzy

I'll be like Switzerland....be neutral.....Just wait and see who wins.....and try not to piss anyone off.


----------



## Zida'sukara

Can I please join too? pleasepleaseplease 

I know great spy technics and I am sure that A dutch Girl can be a help from the European Continent. I am the best, if the Germans and the Dutch were aware of that they would all bow for me and of course I will only bow to you with much joy my deadly, reckless and most beloved grandmaster Infy.


----------



## Drac

I agree Abafungool, you could be a big help in spreading our fame..Where oh where is Grandmaster Infy..One begins to wonder...


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> There speaks a loyal subject! I'm in the tree haters! A small amount of propaganda is enough for me, I'm shallow and can be swayed easily by a man in authority.


 
Flattery will get you *EVERYTHING...*


----------



## MBuzzy

All hail to the Almighty Drac!!

Unless Infy comes back....in that case.......All Hail to the Almighty Infy!!!


----------



## Shaderon

Drac said:


> Flattery will get you *EVERYTHING...*


 

Does everything include a logo I can print out and safety pin to my tracksuit?    Can it have a picture of a dog weeing up a tree?  PLEASE!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> Does everything include a logo I can print out and safety pin to my tracksuit? Can it have a picture of a dog weeing up a tree? PLEASE!


 
*HEY!!!!* Watch the tree references..... That very likely might be a tree I want to or need to beat and I do not like beating soiled trees.


----------



## Shaderon

Xue Sheng said:


> *HEY!!!!* Watch the tree references..... That very likely might be a tree I want to or need to beat and I do not like beating soiled trees.


 

Sorry Xue, I wasn't thinking properly, of course we don't want you beating up soiled trees.   How about a picture of a cat clawing a tree?   Would that be ok with you?


----------



## CoryKS

Xue Sheng said:


> I am beginning to believe that CorkyKS may have done something to your beloved Transcended Grandmaster Infy... which means of course if he has I get to start quoting enter the dragon again.


 
I know nothink!  Nothink!  Infy probably just evolved into a being of pure light or something.  You know, Transcended Grandmaster stuff.


----------



## Zida'sukara

In that case we truly have met the greatest grandmaster of all!!  

**starts bowing again**


----------



## CoryKS

Right!  Which only emphasizes the need for us as his earthly minions to perform our duties of selling videos and beating trees.


----------



## Zida'sukara

I could spread it in Europe and perhaps also gain new members for the WAA. 

His true, wise and holy words shall be heard by those who can handle it and are worth it!!! 

Ugh!! A-bow-fangool has spoken. 

**feels miserable, wants to see great grandmaster**


----------



## Shaderon

Abafangool said:


> **feels miserable, wants to see great grandmaster**


 
Don't we all, it's my life's ambition to meet the great GrandMaster... look I know I've only been a member since today, but it IS my life's ambition ok?  I have only just realised it but it doesn't mean it's not true because I didn't know it.

*Stares around daring anyone to deny it*


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> Sorry Xue, I wasn't thinking properly, of course we don't want you beating up soiled trees. How about a picture of a cat clawing a tree? Would that be ok with you?


 
Not sure,I wil have to think about it and get back to you


----------



## Xue Sheng

CoryKS said:


> I know nothink! Nothink! Infy probably just evolved into a being of pure light or something. You know, Transcended Grandmaster stuff.


 

We'll just have to wait and see if the Transcended Grandmaster reappears.


----------



## Drac

CoryKS said:


> Infy probably just evolved into a being of pure light or something. You know, Transcended Grandmaster stuff.


 


Xue Sheng said:


> We'll just have to wait and see if the Transcended Grandmaster reappears.


 
Someone will have to assume his duties..I nominate CorkyKS..Xue Sheng will be his second-in-command...


----------



## Infinite

*I HAVE RETURNED!!!*

The transended grand master Infinite has returned to this plane after searching the deepest parts of my psyche through chi meditiation. 

I have returned to chaos and dissent! The mantel of leadership contested by those who would claim to be my loyal followers!

Return you all to the truth. Bear witness to the new insights that I provide the loyal.

1) TKDgirl is officially a member.
2) There are no pointed sticks enough witht he pointed sticks. Oh sure you may think pointed sticks are good but when someones got a hand full of rasberries and attacks you don't come crying to me.
3) We do have a logo of course it is so secret no one but me has seen it and I shall kill anyone who finds it!
4) I have learned through hours of meditation that our art is too deadly. We must seperate into two groups too be more effective.

These two groups are!

WAA -- B.S.'ers or WAA -- Brilliant Strategists
WAA -- W.I.M.P.'s or WAA -- Wise Important Masculan People

BS'er's are going to be in charge of our marketing and video's.
WIMP's will be in charge of collecting memberships and enforcing the rules.

All others who asked to join are now members and FOR THE RECORD yellow tracksuites are fine.

Carol Kur is now in charge of our Nike-ryu classes secretly in her dreams I tought her all she needs to know.

Drac is now in charge of the WIMP's

CorkyKS is now in charge of the BS'ers.

Now go forth my members and prosper!

--The Transended Grand Master Infinite


----------



## Drac

ALL HAIL the return of the Transended Grandmaster..Don't forget about your loyal tree beating servant Xue Sheng


----------



## Drac

Sure, now that lunch is over and I gotta get back to work the GM appears..


----------



## Infinite

Drac said:


> ALL HAIL the return of the Transended Grandmaster..Don't forget about your loyal tree beating servant Xue Sheng


 
I have not forgotten about Xue but he offended my family and the shoalin err wait sorry.

He does not like my tree so he will have to wait.

--Infy


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Just make sure you list the arts on the MartialPedia, next to stooge fu and kungate.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> ALL HAIL the return of the Transended Grandmaster..




Yeah yeah all hail and all that sort of stuff... glad your back and I am glad you did not fall to foul play or on teh ice or whatever else may ahve happened... but didn't





Drac said:


> Don't forget about your loyal tree beating servant Xue Sheng


 
Thanks Drac... but I am still having a problem with the whole "how does this fit into a would dominated by Xuefu" thing. So I am not ready to sign up, jump on board get with the program sign up, etc. 




Infinite said:


> I have not forgotten about Xue but he offended my family and the shoalin err wait sorry.
> 
> He does not like my tree so he will have to wait.
> 
> --Infy


 
But I am rather impressed that the Transended Grandmaster may just train by watching enter the dragon as well.

And I never said I didn't like your trees, I did say that dressing them up was *WRONG!!!!* that is all.

I do have a question about your great art however..... will there be shouting? I rather like the shouting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Vogons?


----------



## Drac

Bob Hubbard said:


> Vogons?


 
I know I'm gonna be sorry I asked, but what are Vogons...


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Could we see a new list of current members.  I am currious to see how far up the ladder I have climbed.


----------



## Drac

fnorfurfoot said:


> Could we see a new list of current members. I am currious to see how far up the ladder I have climbed.


 
An excellent suggestion....Do we have to burn insense and chat in order for the Grandmaster to hear us and consider your request???


----------



## CoryKS

*ahem*  I'm still awaiting my apology from Xue Sheng for suggesting I had anything to do with the exalted TG's departure.  Sir, you have insulted my family and the Shaolin- well, no, just me.


----------



## Xue Sheng

CoryKS said:


> *ahem* I'm still awaiting my apology from Xue Sheng for suggesting I had anything to do with the exalted TG's departure. Sir, you have insulted my family and the Shaolin- well, no, just me.


 
"You will not agree with what I'm going to do. It is contrary to all that you have taught me, and all that Su Lin believed. I must leave. Please try to find a way to forgive me." 

HEY!!!! the Enter the Dragon quotes DO work sometimes

Now I'm off to try to cut down the mightiest tree in the forest with a herring


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Drac said:


> I know I'm gonna be sorry I asked, but what are Vogons...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Races_and_species_in_The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy#Vogons


----------



## Infinite

fnorfurfoot said:


> Could we see a new list of current members.  I am currious to see how far up the ladder I have climbed.



You could yes... because you see I could do it but right now I'm very busy ignoring admiration from many.

check back soon I'll release the truth again in just a few short days!

(saterday before 2pm PST for those that want specifics)

SIGN UP NOW!

--Infy Trancended and still Cool


----------



## Infinite

Xue Sheng said:


> I do have a question about your great art however..... will there be shouting? I rather like the shouting.




Ok first you imply that I am wrong I am never wrong EVER. I am transended and my B.S.'ers will not stand by and let you besmirch my good name (I love that word besmirched).

Lastly...

THERE WILL ALWAYS BE SHOUTING as long as people can hear.

--Infy quiet but loud at the same time I am mysterious!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Infinite said:


> Ok first you imply that I am wrong I am never wrong EVER.


 
WHAT!!!! I NEVER.... well maybe just a little. 



Infinite said:


> I am transended and my B.S.'ers will not stand by and let you besmirch my good name (I love that word besmirched).


 
I have to admit it is a great word..... besmirched



Infinite said:


> Lastly...
> 
> THERE WILL ALWAYS BE SHOUTING as long as people can hear.
> 
> --Infy quiet but loud at the same time I am mysterious!


 
OK Shouting is a plus, but I am still not convinced I can join... I would... it sounds quite wonderful.... but I have this whole world domination thing going on and I am very busy.


----------



## Infinite

Xue Sheng said:


> WHAT!!!! I NEVER.... well maybe just a little.
> 
> 
> 
> I have to admit it is a great word..... besmirched
> 
> 
> 
> OK Shouting is a plus, but I am still not convinced I can join... I would... it sounds quite wonderful.... but I have this whole world domination thing going on and I am very busy.



Oh that's easy use our quick efficient distance learning program. For 99 dollars a month and just 5 minutes a week you too can be trained in the myseterous deadly arts of the WAA. Our arts are so effective we don't need to practice its that simple!

I'll toss in my favored astra projection psychic soul punch for signing up today.

--Infy selling is selling now who the heck is buying.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

If we have been a member since day one, do we get the astra projection psychic soul punch as well?  I can think of a number of people I would like to be able to strike from afar.


----------



## Infinite

fnorfurfoot said:


> If we have been a member since day one, do we get the astra projection psychic soul punch as well?  I can think of a number of people I would like to be able to strike from afar.



All GGMM get the astra projection psychic soul punch. However Xue was going to get his sooner. I like a man who teaches trees their place.

--The Great The Wonderful Wizard of WAA -- Infy


----------



## MBuzzy

Oh great, powerful, mighty, and terrible Infy, I humbly beg you while beating myself on the head to be a member of the great and wonderful WAA!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Infinite said:


> Oh that's easy use our quick efficient distance learning program. For 99 dollars a month and just 5 minutes a week you too can be trained in the myseterous deadly arts of the WAA. Our arts are so effective we don't need to practice its that simple!
> 
> I'll toss in my favored astra projection psychic soul punch for signing up today.
> 
> --Infy selling is selling now who the heck is buying.


 
Peace sells but whose buying... oops sorry inappropriate megadeth quote

DISTANCE LEARNING!!!  YEHAAA!!!!  I'M IN!!!!

Bring on your favored astra projection psychic soul punch 

But no dressing of trees... sorry but that is just wrong..... trees be fer beatin'


----------



## Drac

I think that I shall never see a thing as lovely as a tree, errrrr never mind...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> I think that I shall never see a thing as lovely as a tree, errrrr never mind...


 
HEY wait a minute... I thought you and trees did not get along.... you know that whole wooden stake thing


----------



## Zida'sukara

MBuzzy said:


> Oh great, powerful, mighty, and terrible Infy, I humbly beg you while beating myself on the head to be a member of the great and wonderful WAA!!!


 
Me too, me too o mighty and great Grandmaster!!!


----------



## Zida'sukara

Oh great grandmaster did you put your great powers on the moon?


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> HEY wait a minute... I thought you and trees did not get along.... you know that whole wooden stake thing


 
My mind is still suffering from the shame to my family and the disgrace to the Shaolin ...never mind...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> My mind is still suffering from the shame to my family and the disgrace to the Shaolin ...never mind...


 
So it was YOU that insulted my family and the Shaolin temple.... no wait.... sorry... I really need to seek professional help... Enter the Dragon anonymous maybe..... do you know if there is there an Enter the Dragon support group?


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> So it was YOU that insulted my family and the Shaolin temple.... no wait.... sorry... I really need to seek professional help... Enter the Dragon anonymous maybe..... do you know if there is there an Enter the Dragon support group?


 
I watched an old Disney movie with my Grandson recently called Darby O'Gill and the Little People and I've been doing those lines from it ALL WEEK..Hey, maybe the support group will have a 2 for 1 deal...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> I watched an old Disney movie with my Grandson recently called Darby O'Gill and the Little People and I've been doing those lines from it ALL WEEK..Hey, maybe the support group will have a 2 for 1 deal...


 

OH MAN!!!! Now I am going to spend the next week hearing

"you have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple" in my head with with an irish accent.

Yup, if I find the support group I will let you know.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> OH MAN!!!! Now I am going to spend the next week hearing
> 
> "you have insulted my family and the Shaolin temple" in my head with with an irish accent.
> 
> Yup, if I find the support group I will let you know.


 
3 wishes I grant ya, great wishes or small..But if ya wish a 4th wish ya loose tham all..


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> 3 wishes I grant ya, great wishes or small..But if ya wish a 4th wish ya loose tham all..


 
Ya have insulted my 3 wishes of the 4th family of the great Shaolin temple&#8230;WAIT that&#8217;s not right.

NOW DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE!!!!

Years and years of training by watching enter the dragon are all RUINEDI hope your happy.

Now I must go into seclusion to watch Enter the Dragon 7000 (non-stop) time JUST to get back to where I was before Infy came up with this new style.


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Ya have insulted my 3 wishes of the 4th family of the great Shaolin temple&#8230;WAIT that&#8217;s not right.
> 
> NOW DO YOU SEE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE!!!!
> 
> Years and years of training by watching enter the dragon are all RUINEDI hope your happy.
> 
> Now I must go into seclusion to watch Enter the Dragon 7000 (non-stop) time JUST to get back to where I was before Infy came up with this new style.


 
Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa....


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> Mea culpa, mea culpa, mea maxima culpa....


 

Etu Shaolin wishes???? Insult Darby O'Gill's family???? What of the little people!?!?!?!! ARGH!!!!

OH SURE just keep messin with old Xue.

First Irish and NOW Latin!!!


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Etu Shaolin wishes???? Insult Darby O'Gill's family???? What of the little people!?!?!?!! ARGH!!!!
> 
> OH SURE just keep messin with old Xue.
> 
> First Irish and NOW Latin!!!


 
You're luckly I don't start with Italian...


----------



## CoryKS

Drac said:


> You're luckly I don't start with Italian...


 
Groundskeeper Willie, anyone?  "Ye hae insoolted my family an th' Shaolin temple, ye cheese-eatin' surrender monkey!"


----------



## Drac

CoryKS said:


> Groundskeeper Willie, anyone? "Ye hae insoolted my family an th' Shaolin temple, ye cheese-eatin' surrender monkey!"


 
Stop it..Xue is confused as it is..LOL...


----------



## Shaderon

Ok I'm confused now, and elated of course.  

The Trancended Grandmaster Infy is back, for that I am truly grateful and happy and will bow before him and his trees.... as long as they aren't dressed in elf costumes... there's something about elf costumes that disturbs me greatly.  

Now the thing that confuses me is that everyone seems to have learnt thier art by watching Enter the Dragon or some such similar film, I learnt by watching the Tae kwon Do-Dos on Ice Age 26 times.  Does this exclude me from the W.I.M.P.s or the B.S.'ers?   I am in need of guidance please, can any of you higher ranks help?

Oh yes, I can SHOUT though, and very loudly.  Gerbils tremble at my voice!


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> Now the thing that confuses me is that everyone seems to have learnt thier art by watching Enter the Dragon or some such similar film, I learnt by watching the Tae kwon Do-Dos on Ice Age 26 times. Does this exclude me from the W.I.M.P.s or the B.S.'ers? I am in need of guidance please, can any of you higher ranks help?


 
Only* HE* can be of assistance..We are just humble tool in the hands of our great leader...


----------



## Xue Sheng

CoryKS said:


> Groundskeeper Willie, anyone? "Ye hae insoolted my family an th' Shaolin temple, ye cheese-eatin' surrender monkey!"


 
SURE and after I apologized and everything.

etu CoryKS

But now you have offended Darby O'Gill's family and you have offended the cheese-eatin' Shaolin Temple.....DAMN.... That's wrong.... RATS....

Must watch MORE Enter the Dragon..... Bruce... Bruce Wherefore Art Thou Bruce..... SHAKESPEARE!!!!&#8230;Where the hell did Shakespeare come from???


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Must watch MORE Enter the Dragon..... Bruce... Bruce Wherefore Art Thou Bruce..... SHAKESPEARE!!!!Where the hell did Shakespeare come from???


 
Quote The Shaolin "Nevermore"..This should REALLy cause you to seek help...


----------



## terryl965

OK have I been promoted yet or do I go and blast this so called MA, just want to know how is my training going


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> OK have I been promoted yet or do I go and blast this so called MA, just want to know how is my training going


 

I'm sorry per TGM Infy All questions must be accompanied by a TEN dollar bill...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> I'm sorry per TGM Infy All questions must be accompanied by a TEN dollar bill...


 

Oh my apologies sir it is forth coming


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> Oh my apologies sir it is forth coming


 
We await your money errrr questions...


----------



## terryl965

Drac said:


> We await your money errrr questions...


 
It was sent by horse and buggy so do I get it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drac

terryl965 said:


> It was sent by horse and buggy so do I get it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
If it were totally up to me I would bestow it upon you in a second...However I believe only our beloved Transended Grandmaster Infy can give out rank promotions...


----------



## Shaderon

I have sent two ten dollar bills, it was hard work as I had to go change some money at the nearest travel agency, then go to the post office and send it recorded delivery overseas, but I've finally made it.  I have a Proof of Delivery Receipt for it too...  The signature looks like "Micky Mouse" but the printed name says "Transcended GrandMaster Infy" so I shall assume that the signature is just my bad reading skills. 

My two questions are now valid then, 

1. Can I be a B.S.er or a W.I.M.P. on the basis that I trained by watching the Tae-Kwon-Dodos 26 times or do I have to watch a Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan or Chuck Norris film?   (P.S. I've seen resident Evil i and ii 6 times if that helps)

2. What is now my rank please?


----------



## Drac

Shaderon said:


> I have sent two ten dollar bills, it was hard work as I had to go change some money at the nearest travel agency, then go to the post office and send it recorded delivery overseas, but I've finally made it. I have a Proof of Delivery Receipt for it too... The signature looks like "Micky Mouse" but the printed name says "Transcended GrandMaster Infy" so I shall assume that the signature is just my bad reading skills.
> 
> My two questions are now valid then,
> 
> 1. Can I be a B.S.er or a W.I.M.P. on the basis that I trained by watching the Tae-Kwon-Dodos 26 times or do I have to watch a Bruce Lee, Jackie Chan or Chuck Norris film? (P.S. I've seen resident Evil i and ii 6 times if that helps)
> 
> 2. What is now my rank please?


 
If our beloved revered Transended Grandmaster Infy does not appear in a forthnight I will take it upon myself to pass out ranks..


----------



## Xue Sheng

Drac said:


> If our beloved revered Transended Grandmaster Infy does not appear in a forthnight I will take it upon myself to pass out ranks..


 
Go ahead, I still got your back, even though I am a bit confused as to why the Shaolin temple is insulting cheese easting surrender monkeys in Ireland with my family


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> Go ahead, I still got your back, even though I am a bit confused as to why the Shaolin temple is insulting cheese easting surrender monkeys in Ireland with my family


 
Have another drink and don't worry about it...


----------



## Kacey

Shaderon, I'll be happy to send you any certificate you require... just write those checks care of "Kacey's vacation fund" and I'll send you a certificate when I get around to it... sometime after the check clears!


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> Shaderon, I'll be happy to send you any certificate you require... just write those checks care of "Kacey's vacation fund" and I'll send you a certificate when I get around to it... sometime after the check clears!


 
My best friend/boss use to say address all checks to GATLAB...

*G*rab
*A*ll
*T*he
*L*oot
*A*nd
*B*oogie..


----------



## Infinite

Well in all honesty... I was hoping that in my absense we would fracture into many sub groups so I could claim to be the birth of an entire lineage of martial arts.

I'll post ranks soon my hypnosis experiment (see other posts) took up to much of my time lately sorry 

--Infy


----------



## Shaderon

Infinite said:


> Well in all honesty... I was hoping that in my absense we would fracture into many sub groups so I could claim to be the birth of an entire lineage of martial arts.
> 
> I'll post ranks soon my hypnosis experiment (see other posts) took up to much of my time lately sorry
> 
> --Infy


 
YEA the Transcended Grandmaster Has Spoken, the splinter groups are approved!!!!  I'm joining two, 

Kacey the cheque is on the way my dear, I'll have the rank of "Shadow Warrior of the Infinite" if that's ok?  I'll add whatever P&P charge you state, money no object for that rank!  

Drac:
A Cheque to GALTAB is on the way.  

I've always wanted to cross-train in the same art :matrix:


----------



## Zida'sukara

Am I a member yet? And if so, are RIF's and SIF's also allowed to shout?


----------



## Shaderon

Oh no now I'm really really confused!

I want so much to join Kacey's splinter group, she offered to take my cheque first and I am totally loyal to those people who I have something in common with.... I mean she's female!

I want to join GATLAB with Drac cos he's a man in authority as I previously stated and who am I to deny that?  I'm too superficial!

But now....  Xue!!   I wannabeatreeebeater!!!!!   I had my first taste of beating up trees last night and I love it!!!!   I beat up a tree!!!!  It felt good!   I know now why you do it Xue!  I... I... I admit I'm sat here eyeing up the trees outside my window with a degree of malice, Oh no I can't deny the feeling any longer, I've just got to go do it.

I'll be back.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> But now.... Xue!! I wannabeatreeebeater!!!!! I had my first taste of beating up trees last night and I love it!!!! I beat up a tree!!!! It felt good! I know now why you do it Xue! I... I... I admit I'm sat here eyeing up the trees outside my window with a degree of malice, Oh no I can't deny the feeling any longer, I've just got to go do it.
> 
> I'll be back.


 
Welcome to the dark side.:EG:


----------



## Shaderon

Xue Sheng said:


> Welcome to the dark side.:EG:


 
*Hangs head*


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> *Hangs head*


 
Now that you know the power of the Dark Side. And of course tree beating. 

There may just be a place for you in my organization....and my plans for world domination through XUEFU the ULTIMATE martial art :mst: 

Makes me just want to go out and beat a tree. Must go. So many trees... so little time


----------



## IcemanSK

I like it!


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> Now that you know the power of the Dark Side. And of course tree beating.
> 
> There may just be a place for you in my organization....and my plans for world domination through XUEFU the ULTIMATE martial art :mst:
> 
> Makes me just want to go out and beat a tree. Must go. So many trees... so little time


 

You are the grand Master of all that is all


----------



## Xue Sheng

terryl965 said:


> You are the grand Master of all that is all


 
Thank you, but titles mean little... there is ONLY world domination. :mst: 


Oh and hitting trees.lots and lots of trees


----------



## terryl965

Xue Sheng said:


> Thank you, but titles mean little... there is ONLY world domination. :mst:
> 
> 
> Oh and hitting trees.lots and lots of trees


 

This is why we follow you you are so humble and that tree thing you got going on.


----------



## Drac

Zida'sukara said:


> Am I a member yet? And if so, are RIF's and SIF's also allowed to shout?


 
Yes..Shout as much as you wish...


----------



## Shaderon

terryl965 said:


> This is why we follow you you are so humble and that tree thing you got going on.


 

Yes Terry I agree.   Trees are there to be hit, we must hit trees.  *chances a look out the window again*  they are still there, beckoning...  oh what can I do?

Did I ever tell you my full online name is Shaderon Dark?    There I feel better now I've admitted it.  I welcome the dark side and will strive towards world domination by the tree beaters! 

*runs off to beat up the trees outside her window*


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> I welcome the dark side and will strive towards world domination by the tree beaters!


 
Tree beating is only the first step :EG:



Shaderon said:


> *runs off to beat up the trees outside her window*


 
yesssss :mst: never and I repeat NEVER!!! trust a tree.


----------



## bluemtn

I have death rays set on several trees in my neighborhood right this minute!


----------



## Shaderon

Good girl!   We'll get em yet!


----------



## Drac

I have copied the ranks as set down by our missing IGM Infy...We need to add to them and up date

All new members start off as the rank:

RIF or Really Ignorant Fool
SIF or Somewhat Ignorant Fool
EF or Easily Fooled
BMS or Believes my Story
HLS or Hooked Line and Sinker
BM or Bad Motha 
RBM or Really Bad Motha
BB or Black Belt
GM or Grand Master
GGM or Great Grand Master
GGMM or Good Golly Miss Molly
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You are all now members!

Rankings are as follows so far!

Newly ranked EF's!
Drac
bydand
CorkyKS
fnortfurfoot
kacey

Newly Ranked SIF's
arizona angel
ronin moose
Carol Kaur
terryl965
jdinca

New lowly RIF's
donna


----------



## bluemtn

Drac!  Where am I?  Infy said I was allowed to join.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I just went through the thread and this is the ranking as I see it.

BMS's
Drac
bydand
Coryks
fnorfurfoot
Kacey

EF's
Arizona Angel
Ronin Moose
Carol Kaur
Terryl965
jdinca

SIF's
Donna
LuzRD
tkdgirl
Gary Crawford
Kosho

RIF's
mbuzzy
Shaderon
Zida'sukara

All new members start off as the rank:

RIF or Really Ignorant Fool
SIF or Somewhat Ignorant Fool
EF or Easily Fooled
BMS or Believes my Story
HLS or Hooked Line and Sinker
BM or Bad Motha 
RBM or Really Bad Motha
BB or Black Belt
GM or Grand Master
GGM or Great Grand Master
GGMM or Good Golly Miss Molly

There are a few others who have posted but have not expressed interest in joining.  

Carol Kaur is teaching Nike-ryu classes
Drac is in charge of W.I.M.P.'s (Wise Important Masculine People)
CoryKS is in charge of B.S.'ers (Brilliant Strategists)
Yelling is encouraged and Yellow track suits are allowed.

I might have missed some things but that what I got out of it.


----------



## bluemtn

Thanks, fnor!  I was wondering where I was...


----------



## Kacey

Wooohoooo!!! I've been promoted!!!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng

tkdgirl said:


> I have death rays set on several trees in my neighborhood right this minute!


 


Shaderon said:


> Good girl! We'll get em yet!



*DEATH RAYS!!!!!* In Xuefu we DO NOT use death rays.......possibly Qi energy balls but NOT death rays.:mst: 

No no no no NEVER use a death ray on a tree.... That is EXACTLY what they want us to do...... We would ONLY be playing into their hands.... that is of course if they had hands..... You forgot the first rule.... NEVER trust a tree. 

You MUST be willing and able to confront a tree and physically beat it into submission. Only then can world domination begin. :mst: 

But I like your enthusiasm.


----------



## Shaderon

*runs outside and beats up another tree*

*runs back inside panting and a bit red in the face*

That one's for you Master Sheng


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> Drac! Where am I? Infy said I was allowed to join.


 
One of you must undertake the task of updating the rank...


----------



## Drac

Xue Sheng said:


> *DEATH RAYS!!!!!* In Xuefu we DO NOT use death rays.......possibly Qi energy balls but NOT death rays.:mst:
> 
> No no no no NEVER use a death ray on a tree.... That is EXACTLY what they want us to do...... We would ONLY be playing into their hands.... that is of course if they had hands..... You forgot the first rule.... NEVER trust a tree.
> 
> You MUST be willing and able to confront a tree and physically beat it into submission. Only then can world domination begin. :mst:


 
:lfao: :lfao: :lfao:


----------



## CoryKS

Sir!  I am pleased to report that all trees in the area have been beaten into submission!  Except the willows - they have that "bend in the face of adversity" thing going on.  And the locust trees, which apparently saw us coming and armed themselves.  But all the elms, oaks, and maples are belong to us!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> *runs outside and beats up another tree*
> 
> *runs back inside panting and a bit red in the face*
> 
> That one's for you Master Sheng


 
gooooood very good:mst:........ but only one, this is not good:disgust:

NOW GET OUT THERE ARE BEAT MORE TREES!!!  :ticked: 




CoryKS said:


> Sir! I am pleased to report that all trees in the area have been beaten into submission! Except the willows - they have that "bend in the face of adversity" thing going on. And the locust trees, which apparently saw us coming and armed themselves. But all the elms, oaks, and maples are belong to us!


 
Willows are of no concern I will handle the Willows. :mst: 

As to the Locusts, might I suggest the cover of darkness..... but watch out for the squirrels..... it would be best if you did not disturb the squirrels....


----------



## Shaderon

Sir I went out at lunchtime and beat up: -

3 Horse Chestnuts
2 English Oaks (That was tough on the hands so I kicked them into submission)
4 Beech trees
1 Holly bush, which, although a bush, was extreemly good at defensive manouevers
2 Apple trees (I had to have lunch)
and a cherry blossom.

I am proud to report that there are no willows within sight, but I somewhat resemble a confetti covered wedding guest after the cherry blossom tree incident.   The apples are giving me stomach ache but I will fight it.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Shaderon said:


> Sir I went out at lunchtime and beat up: -
> 
> 3 Horse Chestnuts
> 2 English Oaks (That was tough on the hands so I kicked them into submission)
> 4 Beech trees
> 1 Holly bush, which, although a bush, was extreemly good at defensive manouevers
> 2 Apple trees (I had to have lunch)
> and a cherry blossom.
> 
> I am proud to report that there are no willows within sight, but I somewhat resemble a confetti covered wedding guest after the cherry blossom tree incident. The apples are giving me stomach ache but I will fight it.


 
Very good :mst: 

I especially like the "confetti covered wedding guest" part. Although not really important to world domination it is pretty funny.


----------



## bluemtn

I did not realize that no rays were to be involved.  So, I ran through my neighborhood, and beat up 2 norweigian firs, more pine trees, some maples, and 40 flowering apple trees!


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> I did not realize that no rays were to be involved. So, I ran through my neighborhood, and beat up 2 norweigian firs, more pine trees, some maples, and 40 flowering apple trees!


 
You need hobby and TREE BEATING does not qualify...


----------



## LuzRD

Xue Sheng said:


> but watch out for the squirrels..... it would be best if you did not disturb the squirrels....



may i suggest that we need a more humane "squirrel catapult" than the one on youtube? i can start the development process as soon as i get the lumber, the strobe lights, slip n' slide, a moon bounce and the proper robotics.

as for the trees how bout a http://media.damagedreality.com/V8ChainSaw.avi ??


----------



## Zida'sukara

LuzRD said:


> as for the trees how bout a http://media.damagedreality.com/V8ChainSaw.avi ??


 
Wouldnt this be too easy and too mercyfull? 

Beating them is much more fun. :EG:


----------



## Xue Sheng

In reference to confronting the squirrels

Youre not ready :mst:


----------



## LuzRD

Xue Sheng said:


> In reference to confronting the squirrels
> 
> You&#8217;re not ready :mst:



deep down i knew this, but i guess i just wanted an excuse for a slip n' slide and a moon bounce


----------



## Shaderon

I'm sorry I didn't do any tree beating today, the squirrals have found me.  They were guarding the trees.

I'm sorry Master Sheng I failed.  I shall sneak out a midnight and obliterate the local park.


----------

